# collapsible disc reflectors/diffuser



## Ernicus (Jun 28, 2012)

Does brand really matter much with these?  I am looking at some of the 5 in 1 sets, and price varies from 7 bucks to 50 bucks.

Since I am learning and practicing, seems like cheap is the way to go.  I know price isn't everything in all things, but in some things it is a measure of quality.  I am wondering if this is the case on these things.

Thanks


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 28, 2012)

I have two. Both are the same brands, but one is a mini and the other is gigantic!  I think mine are probably lower-mid end?  But, there are all 5 in 1, and I think that once you learn how they can help, you will love.  My last session they came in handy do block light, diffuse light, reflect light, and even used them as a "seat" between a bootie and the dirt. 

If I had to only pick one to carry - it would be the big one. It does more for me.  No comments please - this is serious talk about my 5 in 1 !


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm not thrilled with my 5 in 1's, Teressa bought me this for my b'day and it hits the mark!

Lastolite 4x6' Reflector - Silver/White LL LR7231 B&H Photo


----------



## IByte (Jun 28, 2012)

32" impact 5-1 reflector I think it was 38.99 from b&h.  Take a look at their reflector/ stand combo


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 28, 2012)

I have both a 24" and 46" 5-in-1's.  I use the 46" mostly for 'studio' work, and the 24" for field work.

So far, I haven't had anybody claim to know by my work whether they're el-cheapo's or high-end ones.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 28, 2012)

I think mine are el-cheapo's!


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 28, 2012)

el cheapo's it is then.  

Thanks all.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 28, 2012)

eventually I'd like the nice ones that stand up, as an addition to the gear, not a replacement for the 5 in 1's, I think they definitely have their place and usefulness.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 29, 2012)

The thing with really cheap/crappy lighting accessories, is that you don't know if they are color neutral or not.  It's really hard for us to see it by eye, but a lot of white fabric isn't truly white, and does have a color cast, especially when you use it to reflect or diffuse light.

Of course, this may or may not be an issue for you.  Some photographers are very picky when it comes to accurate color, but many feel that good-enough is good enough.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 29, 2012)

And be careful with these things...eventually you will unfold it and get smacked in the face.  I got a good whack, right in the nose, right in front of all the students in my lighting class.  Doh!


----------



## kundalini (Jun 29, 2012)

I got an el cheapo 5-n-1 from Adorama.  It does its thing.  Later on I bought a Lastolite Tri-Grip (and a cover pack).  The Tri-Grip is much better quality and much, much easier to handle.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 29, 2012)

I have the Neewer or whatever 5-n-1. Has served me well thus far. I think it's around $12-18 on amazon.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 29, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> And be careful with these things...eventually you will unfold it and get smacked in the face.  I got a good whack, right in the nose, right in front of all the students in my lighting class.  Doh!



One does not 'unfold' a collapsible reflector.  :er:  


One 'allows' it to unfold itself.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 29, 2012)

I usually like to pull it out with a swish and let it unfold with a pop....voilà.  Just doesn't always go smoothly...


----------



## MTVision (Jun 29, 2012)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> And be careful with these things...eventually you will unfold it and get smacked in the face.  I got a good whack, right in the nose, right in front of all the students in my lighting class.  Doh!



I have one of those cheap newer ones (think that's the name).  The first time I unzipped it and pulled it out, it whipped open and ripped one of my nails off! It hurt but I learned my lesson!


----------

